# Dye Sub Director's Chair Blanks



## papermama (Mar 6, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get sublimation blanks fir director's chair covers?

Thanks!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You have to make them otherwise you would have to print on a white or light colored back. The way to beat screen and embroidery shops is to do a full custom back. That is how we do ours. Even more popular than stadium chairs are the custom camping chairs. Again you have to make the backs. It is an easy cut and sew project for those wanting to get their feet wet. Vapor has great fabric for this - just a bit lighter than the actual canvased used by the manufacture. I will find a pic of a camping chair and post. Below is a stadium chair.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

Mark, what dimensions are the back cover. Would I be able to do this with a 7000 and a 16x20 press or would I need a wider format printer and press? Great work BTW


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Mark, I'd venture a guess that you'd need something larger than a 16x20. I certainly would want my graphics to wrap around the posts of the chair like in his photo. You could leave the post pockets white, but, that is going to get dirty quickly.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You may be able to do it on a 16 x 20 but it would take a bit of fiddling around with. The way these are done is a single 24 x 23 piece of poly canvas fabric. It is printed and folded in half. Then the sides are folded in and sewn to create the "pockets". To do it on a smaller press you would have to print the front and back as separate pieces and then create the "pockets" as separate pieces and sew togather. Very doable as that is how the lawn chair backs are created.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of the lawn chair. These are more popular for us than the stadium chairs. Aggain a pretty simple cut and sew project for those want to get their feet wet.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

That is a cool product Mark. Great job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

Is there a fabric that you recommend using to make the back? I noticed Vapor has some material but not sure which would be most suitable for this project. I purchased a couple of chairs from Stadiumchair.com, they are really well made. This should be an interesting project.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

cornpopps said:


> Is there a fabric that you recommend using to make the back? I noticed Vapor has some material but not sure which would be most suitable for this project. I purchased a couple of chairs from Stadiumchair.com, they are really well made. This should be an interesting project.


Talk to Jackson at Vapor. It is a canvas like material, not sure what he calls it but I am sure he can look in our sales history and get you set up. Jackson and Vapor are top notch. It is a little lighter then the actual stadium chair fabric but pretty close.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

cornpopps said:


> Is there a fabric that you recommend using to make the back? I noticed Vapor has some material but not sure which would be most suitable for this project. I purchased a couple of chairs from Stadiumchair.com, they are really well made. This should be an interesting project.


Mark, you can use uncoated 600D Polyester. Plenty of places in LA have it, including Top Value in Carson. Runs about $2.50/yard (50yd roll x 59/60" wide). Ask for Jose Castillo.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

JYA said:


> Mark, you can use uncoated 600D Polyester. Plenty of places in LA have it, including Top Value in Carson. Runs about $2.50/yard (50yd roll x 59/60" wide). Ask for Jose Castillo.


Appreciate the info but Vapor is top notch in customer service. From the first day we started buying next to nothing Jackson treated us like his biggest client. As we have grown Jackson and the team at Vapor have bent over backwards to assist us in any new project we have under taken. In this day in age it is not always easy to find a company that is as honest and straight forward as Vapor along with very competitive pricing for shirts and bulk fabric. I appreciate everything they have done for us.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

On-line Jerseys said:


> Appreciate the info but Vapor is top notch in customer service. From the first day we started buying next to nothing Jackson treated us like his biggest client. As we have grown Jackson and the team at Vapor have bent over backwards to assist us in any new project we have under taken. In this day in age it is not always easy to find a company that is as honest and straight forward as Vapor along with very competitive pricing for shirts and bulk fabric. I appreciate everything they have done for us.


Second that.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

On-line Jerseys said:


> Appreciate the info but Vapor is top notch in customer service. From the first day we started buying next to nothing Jackson treated us like his biggest client. As we have grown Jackson and the team at Vapor have bent over backwards to assist us in any new project we have under taken. In this day in age it is not always easy to find a company that is as honest and straight forward as Vapor along with very competitive pricing for shirts and bulk fabric. I appreciate everything they have done for us.


Mark, cornpopps is also named Mark, and he is in SoCal, so that is why I steered him to Top Value instead of Vapor.

I agree with you, Chris and Jackson at Vapor are very good people.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

JYA said:


> Mark, cornpopps is also named Mark, and he is in SoCal, so that is why I steered him to Top Value instead of Vapor.
> 
> I agree with you, Chris and Jackson at Vapor are very good people.



I contacted Jackson he recommended the Poly Poplin, I am going to pick up a yard of the TV stuff as well just to compare. So many Marks in the room we should start wearing name badges Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## muddywaters (Aug 25, 2008)

I am going to give sublimating a basic team name a try on a 100% polyester camp chair. I will not be sewing anything, I would just like to experiment and see how it turns out on lighter colored chairs. My only question is on the polyester canvas type material, how long should it be pressed for and at what temperature is recommended?

Thanks for the help.
Andrea


----------

